# Outcast Spec-Head Tournament



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Come enter:
*ELIGIBLE SPECIES: Speckled Trout and Sheepshead*


DATES and TIMES:​ 

6:00 am March 1 thru 8:00 pm March 31​ 

.​ 

WEIGH SCALES: OUTCAST BAIT and TACKLE​ 

*All FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL*


*ONE PRIZE PER ENTRY*



*ENTRY FEE: $25.00 PER PERSON*​ 

*CASH AWARDS*


*GUARANTEED!!!*​ 

*Speckled Trout Sheepshead *

*1st PRIZE……….$250.00 1st PRIZE……….$250.00*
*2ndPRIZE……….$150.00 2ndPRIZE……….$150.00*
*3rdPRIZE………..$100.00 3rdPRIZE………..$100.00*



*WINNERS MAY CLAIM THEIR CHECKS ON OR AFTER April 2, 2013*


----------

